# creeks to fish in



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

the gf and i are looking for some good creeks to fish in. not asking for "honey holes" or secret spots just some good public spots. wading is always an option. thanks in advance.


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

gotta love all the advice that just pours in


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sure sarcasm will help. 
If I were from that part of the world I would have replied, but I am not familiar with that part of the world.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

i am not good at fishing this type of environment and would like to improve. also am willing to drive quite a way(circleville,athens,roughly one to two hours away). I understand to some this may be a ridiculous post but i would like to learn so as to broaden my fishing options and experiences.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm not in your area, but ODNR's Stream Access page might be helpful.

Joe


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

How close are you to zanesville?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

we are about 2 hours away from zanesville. i did not even know such a list existed, thank you grub man


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Its not a Creek, but the Hocking River in Nelsonville/Athens Area has GREAT Smallie action


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Gas up your ride, drive around til ya find a creek and take a walk... sometimes discovering things yourself is way more satisfying. Give it a shot.


----------



## FRS (Aug 2, 2012)

And this link too, for water levels...

http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/?m=real&r=oh&w=map


----------

